# 5-27-15 Lake fishing



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Launched the kayak around daylight in search of bluegill. Found some nice ones, only kept a mess and my stinger only holds 8. The weighed a little over 6 lbs for the 8 fish.


----------



## dhunter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice mess of BG's Bro.......catch 'em on popping bug?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

dhunter said:


> Nice mess of BG's Bro.......catch 'em on popping bug?


Crickets in deep water.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

awesome catch!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Slabs!!


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Good looking mess of fish there.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice! &#55357;&#56351;


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You need another stringer! Beautiful fish!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

some sweet eating there.....does the lake have a name?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The yak attack, smashed some panfish I see, nice. Time to heat up the oil


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

olegator said:


> some sweet eating there.....does the lake have a name?


Brook Hines Lake


----------



## Shellcracker78 (Jan 21, 2015)

I saw you out there the other day. Nice looking kayak.


----------

